# Heck of a buck, age & score



## trailhunter (Nov 23, 2005)

*...*

...


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 23, 2005)

Dadgum trail hunter, with all the daytime scrape activity you are getting, you need to get off Woody's and get in the woods!!!!!


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Nov 23, 2005)

looks like a 2.5 or maybe a 3.5 but no older.  It will probably score 90-100.


----------



## hookedonbass (Nov 23, 2005)

Hunt'nDawg said:
			
		

> looks like a 2.5 or maybe a 3.5 but no older.  It will probably score 90-100.



Hunt'nDawg, I have to respectfully disagree with you. That deer scores more than 100". You can't see enough of the rack in the photo to make a good judgement, but with the beam length and brow tines, he will go well above 100". I would guess 3.5 to 4.5 on age.


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Nov 23, 2005)

Looks like the G2 and G3 may be broken.  Still a great deer!!!


----------



## GAGE (Nov 23, 2005)

hookedonbass said:
			
		

> Dadgum trail hunter, with all the daytime scrape activity you are getting, you need to get off Woody's and get in the woods!!!!!



That is the truth but I would say about a 130ish 3.5 year old.    Take him now or give him a year or so when  he is really the man, real nice deer either way!


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Nov 23, 2005)

Well I was thinking about 100 -110 . Who knows though!


----------



## huntnnut (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice buck!  That broke G3 doesn't help the score, though I'd still score him at appx. 129 gross and age him him at 3-1/2 years old.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm not the expert, but the ears are layed back not sticking out. He's smaller than he looks  
Not older than 3-1/2 amd scores less than 120


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 23, 2005)

3.5 YR OLD.May net 110"


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 23, 2005)

He is a fairly young buck. Maybe 3.5 and scores no more than 115. His right side is all broken and even if he matched the left maybe 120.
I saw a huge 8 measured this year and he only scored 132.


----------



## Dub (Nov 23, 2005)

3.5 years old.....125.

I'm not very good at this....I posted my guess prior to reading everyone else's.

I'd be proud of him!!!  Is he one on land that you hunt?


----------



## Swampdemon (Nov 23, 2005)

130"-135"   3.5 years old.


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 23, 2005)

*...*

...


----------



## Swampdemon (Nov 23, 2005)

After review I am keeping my original guess of approx 130" -135" and 3.5 yrs. old. Just doesn't seem to have the look of a 4.5 yr. old deer and not alot of mass, don't get me wrong he is a great deer and would die in a heart beat in front of my gun. Kill him and then we will know for sure!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## Bruz (Nov 25, 2005)

4.5 and 115 with the broken tines.


----------



## captainhook (Nov 25, 2005)

Some of those busted tines really detract from his score. I guess with that spread and UNBROKEN tines he would have gone close to 130. I estimate him at 4.5 based on body composition. With some added mass he will undoubtedly gain next year he could really be unbelievable.


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 25, 2005)

...


----------



## dominantpredator (Nov 26, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> I'm not the expert, but the ears are layed back not sticking out. He's smaller than he looks
> Not older than 3-1/2 amd scores less than 120


Right on with the score....I feel like he is 3.5 years old.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 26, 2005)

4.5 years old, 180 lbs to 200lbs easy on the hoof, score low 120s because of the broken tine.Great buck


----------



## doeinheat08 (Nov 26, 2005)

Good buck. I'd say about 4- 4 1/2 yrs old. 120 gross score.


----------



## short stop (Nov 26, 2005)

3.5 yr old tops and   maybe  105  with all them short or  broken tines -----130's   ?????  gishhhhhh   buck fever is still  running amuck on this board  --, not disrespecting   the pic or the buck ---just being honest   --Short Stop * added  with the tines 115 tops  hes just  a 8 pt --


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 28, 2005)

130 " and 3.5 years old.


----------



## Widowmaker (Nov 28, 2005)

With his tines being there.


----------



## triple play (Nov 28, 2005)

110-115, 3.5yrs old


----------



## DDD (Nov 29, 2005)

Why did you take the pictures down?


----------



## quackwacker (Dec 1, 2005)

*130?*



			
				GAGE said:
			
		

> That is the truth but I would say about a 130ish 3.5 year old.    Take him now or give him a year or so when  he is really the man, real nice deer either way!



Leave him till he is 130.  He has a while to go.


----------



## quackwacker (Dec 1, 2005)

*Come on guys?*



			
				Swampdemon said:
			
		

> After review I am keeping my original guess of approx 130" -135" and 3.5 yrs. old. Just doesn't seem to have the look of a 4.5 yr. old deer and not alot of mass, don't get me wrong he is a great deer and would die in a heart beat in front of my gun. Kill him and then we will know for sure!



The deer on my avator only gross' in the 140's.


----------



## trailhunter (Dec 4, 2005)

*Dealing with poachers*

ttt


----------



## trailhunter (Dec 4, 2005)

Quackwaker,

No offense intended, but Swampdemons estimate was probably pretty close on age and with the broken points in place.  Take it from somebody who has walked this spot in person and has a pretty good reference, along with over a dozen cameras spread out.  

Regardless, these are all on private land and it suits me fine to say nothing here is over 90 B&C.

th


----------

